# Cross flow vs Loop Charged



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

Any thoughts....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

For me, it runs or it don't, if it don't, I fix it...
these guys know more about it:

http://www.outboardrepairs.com/topics/006889.html


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

My initial thought was that "loopers" were designed to be more efficient, newer technology. 

Then I went back and read the link Brett posted, and it confirmed my initial thought.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Loopers are sooper!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

As long as it gets me out and back,
it doesn't matter, only that it works.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> As long as it gets me out and back,
> it doesn't matter, only that it works.


Well then it would seem you are indeed a "looper" kinda guy, then Brett! 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> a "looper" kinda guy


Yeah, I guess so, of course if you saw me flycast,
you'd know they aren't very tight loops,
except when they end up spaghetti on the deck,
or my shoulders, or my arms, or in the water, or on my flyrod,
or hanging from a nearby branch...you get the picture.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > a "looper" kinda guy
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess so, of course if you saw me flycast,
> ...


And you expect me to fish with you?!?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> And you expect me to fish with you?!?



No, I expect you to spend a lot of time ducking!

:


----------

